

Ask HN: Best PHP unit testing tools? - kakooljay

Looking for unit testing tips &#38; tools.. PHPUnit? SimpleTest? Others? What do you think?
======
christiancoomer
I use SimpleTest and it works pretty well for me. The functional testing tools
are pretty neat.

